# Tiny organisms named after Cthulhu



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2013)

They may be small, but they're just the first stage of the invasion. Cthulhu fhtagn!

Tiny octopus-like microorganisms named after science fiction monsters | Faculty of Science, University of British Columbia, UBC, Science Degrees


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 4, 2013)

And so it begins...:devil:

All hail [insert Great Old One of choice/subjugation]...


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 5, 2013)

That's my alma mater... so I for one welcome our new overload masters.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 5, 2013)

In a petri dish in Canada, tiny dread Cthulhu bacteria lie sleeping


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 5, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if these names are allowed to stand or if they are reviewed and deemed inappropriate.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmmm...

...'Cthulhu spores', drifting in the bleak empty reaches of interstellar space, waiting to be sucked down the gravity well of some unsuspecting planet...

...or lying in wait for uncounted millions of years on some dead asteriod or icy moonlet until an unfortunate explorer accidently brings a few into his spacecraft on the soles of his boots...


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 6, 2013)

Penpilot said:


> That's my alma mater... so I for one welcome our new overload masters.



:O That's my alma mater, too. I'm immigrating back to that city soon. It's probably for the best - when the Ancient Ones rise, I would rather be one of the first to die as opposed to one of the ones who survive and live in eternal suffering. 

Seriously though, these names are getting ridiculous. There was that pterosaur named after the full name of the little girl that found it (Daisymorrisae? Why not just Morrisae or Daisea?). One of these days they'll discover that one of these bacteria cures cancer or something and they'll have to do a tie-in with Nintendo just to market the pills (there is a protein named after Pikachu).


----------

